# HGVC Rescission



## kbg21 (Dec 30, 2021)

Hello all,

I made the bad decision of signing a $29k contract for 5000 points for a 2BD at Andersen Ocean Club (HGVC). Presentation and sales pitch was on 12/27 (in Orlanda, FL) and the contract states I have 10 days to rescind. I had a bad feeling since the day after signing since I committed to this sum with no prior information or research. Glad I did some research and came across this forum! I am preparing to send the rescission letter today by certified mail. Is there anything else that needs to be done apart from sending them the letter (i.e. call them or send them an email as well?). Thanks a ton in advance. I definitely want to become a member of this forum and do some research before buying resale.


----------



## lkc1234 (Dec 30, 2021)

kbg21 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I made the bad decision of signing a $29k contract for 5000 points for a 2BD at Andersen Ocean Club (HGVC). Presentation and sales pitch was on 12/27 (in Orlanda, FL) and the contract states I have 10 days to rescind. I had a bad feeling since the day after signing since I committed to this sum with no prior information or research. Glad I did some research and came across this forum! I am preparing to send the rescission letter today by certified mail. Is there anything else that needs to be done apart from sending them the letter (i.e. call them or send them an email as well?). Thanks a ton in advance. I definitely want to become a member of this forum and do some research before buying resale.


Send the rescind letter as soon as possible by certified priority male with a tracking number and requiring them to sign when they receive. Glad you found this forum. You can buy the same timeshare for almost nothing on this website.


----------



## kbg21 (Dec 30, 2021)

lkc1234 said:


> Send the rescind letter as soon as possible by certified priority male with a tracking number and requiring them to sign when they receive. Glad you found this forum. You can buy the same timeshare for almost nothing on this website.


Yes, thank you very much! So glad I found this forum.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 30, 2021)

Not what you want to hear, but I paid -0- for 5K points at a HGVC affiliate.
Some guy just gave it away, as I may do shortly with another TS.

HGVC is a consumer-friendly company, but avoid its sales peep like the plague.
They are weasels and have -0- scruples.
.


----------



## Shaw (Dec 31, 2021)

kbg21 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I made the bad decision of signing a $29k contract for 5000 points for a 2BD at Andersen Ocean Club (HGVC). Presentation and sales pitch was on 12/27 (in Orlanda, FL) and the contract states I have 10 days to rescind. I had a bad feeling since the day after signing since I committed to this sum with no prior information or research. Glad I did some research and came across this forum! I am preparing to send the rescission letter today by certified mail. Is there anything else that needs to be done apart from sending them the letter (i.e. call them or send them an email as well?). Thanks a ton in advance. I definitely want to become a member of this forum and do some research before buying resale.


Hi,
We just bought in Vegas and sent our rescission the next day. It was received on 12/30.  I tried calling the corporate office and was able to find the extension for Jari Alvarez. Of course no answer and no call back, but maybe he’s on vacation for New Years? Was that the name of the person responsible for rescissions on your paperwork too? Anyway I’d super appreciate it if you could let me know when you hear back about your rescission and I can do the same. I get the impression that it’s really just a waiting game now, but man that’s difficult. Good luck with the whole thing!


----------



## dayooper (Dec 31, 2021)

Shaw said:


> Hi,
> We just bought in Vegas and sent our rescission the next day. It was received on 12/30.  I tried calling the corporate office and was able to find the extension for Jari Alvarez. Of course no answer and no call back, but maybe he’s on vacation for New Years? Was that the name of the person responsible for rescissions on your paperwork too? Anyway I’d super appreciate it if you could let me know when you hear back about your rescission and I can do the same. I get the impression that it’s really just a waiting game now, but man that’s difficult. Good luck with the whole thing!



As long as you follow the instructions, HGVC is required by law to uphold the recession. With the exception of the sales department, HGVC treats their customers very well. They will honor your right. 

That being said, they are no way obligatory give you any update or even tell you when it’s completed. You will know when the deed is removed from your contract and any down payment is returned. Do not call your salesman as they will try and get you to reverse your decision. 

Congrats and if you are still interested, check out the resale market.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Dec 31, 2021)

Shaw said:


> Hi,
> We just bought in Vegas and sent our rescission the next day. It was received on 12/30.  I tried calling the corporate office and was able to find the extension for Jari Alvarez. Of course no answer and no call back, but maybe he’s on vacation for New Years? Was that the name of the person responsible for rescissions on your paperwork too? Anyway I’d super appreciate it if you could let me know when you hear back about your rescission and I can do the same. I get the impression that it’s really just a waiting game now, but man that’s difficult. Good luck with the whole thing!




Assuming you did everything correctly, then you should receive your refund within 45 days.

Sit back, relax, and go celebrate!

Happy New Year!



.


----------



## Limace (Dec 31, 2021)

Don’t call! They’ll just pressure you not to rescind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaw (Dec 31, 2021)

dayooper said:


> As long as you follow the instructions, HGVC is required by law to uphold the recession. With the exception of the sales department, HGVC treats their customers very well. They will honor your right.
> 
> That being said, they are no way obligatory give you any update or even tell you when it’s completed. You will know when the deed is removed from your contract and any down payment is returned. Do not call your salesman as they will try and get you to reverse your decision.
> 
> Congrats and if you are still interested, check out the resale market.


Thanks for the encouragement. So we will get another document that says the deed is removed and the contract void or something like that correct?


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 31, 2021)

Shaw said:


> ... So we will get another document that says the deed is removed and the contract void or something like that,  correct?



No. You'll get nothing official - there's no requirement.
The salesman may contact you to try to salvage the deal,
Do not talk to him. Sales peep have nothing to do with it.
.


----------



## Shaw (Dec 31, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> No. You'll get nothing official - there's no requirement.
> The salesman may contact you to try to salvage the deal,
> Do not talk to him. Sales peep have nothing to do with it.
> .


Thanks


----------



## kbg21 (Jan 1, 2022)

Shaw said:


> Hi,
> We just bought in Vegas and sent our rescission the next day. It was received on 12/30.  I tried calling the corporate office and was able to find the extension for Jari Alvarez. Of course no answer and no call back, but maybe he’s on vacation for New Years? Was that the name of the person responsible for rescissions on your paperwork too? Anyway I’d super appreciate it if you could let me know when you hear back about your rescission and I can do the same. I get the impression that it’s really just a waiting game now, but man that’s difficult. Good luck with the whole thing!


Hi,
Yes I had the contact as Jari Alvarez for mailing in the rescission letter. I sent mine yesterday, expecting it to be delivered on Monday. Will keep you posted on the progress. Thank you for reaching out


----------



## ppetrillo18 (Jan 2, 2022)

This is good info as I am going to send out my letter on Monday. Good to know you won't expect to hear anything back. But as you know they received it you should be good


----------



## Shaw (Jan 6, 2022)

kbg21 said:


> Hi,
> Yes I had the contact as Jari Alvarez for mailing in the rescission letter. I sent mine yesterday, expecting it to be delivered on Monday. Will keep you posted on the progress. Thank you for reaching out


We checked the credit card we put the deposit on today and got a full refund. We didn’t get any other notification.


----------



## kbg21 (Jan 7, 2022)

Shaw said:


> We checked the credit card we put the deposit on today and got a full refund. We didn’t get any other notification.


Thanks for letting me know. I just checked my statement and the refund isn't there yet. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ppetrillo18 (Jan 8, 2022)

Yeah, I sent mine out for a Wed 1/5 delivery and I have proof of delivery. I put the 20% down payment on a new Hilton Honors credit card. Should be interesting to see how long it takes to get a refund. What if I don't hear anything after 45 days? What is my recourse?  

Also, my wife and I are still interested in the HGVC timeshare concept and interested in resale opportunities. We are new to this. What are best steps to research and find resale opportunities on the market. We are thinking about a platinum week (4800 points a year). We were set to do Las Palmeras for 3400 points (Gold) for $21k with $1269 total maintenance fee/yr. but I think the way we vacation we would want the more premium time periods that platinum offers and would be willing to pay for that convenience.


----------



## dayooper (Jan 8, 2022)

ppetrillo18 said:


> Yeah, I sent mine out for a Wed 1/5 delivery and I have proof of delivery. I put the 20% down payment on a new Hilton Honors credit card. Should be interesting to see how long it takes to get a refund. What if I don't hear anything after 45 days? What is my recourse?
> 
> Also, my wife and I are still interested in the HGVC timeshare concept and interested in resale opportunities. We are new to this. What are best steps to research and find resale opportunities on the market. We are thinking about a platinum week (4800 points a year). We were set to do Las Palmeras for 3400 points (Gold) for $21k with $1269 total maintenance fee/yr. but I think the way we vacation we would want the more premium time periods that platinum offers and would be willing to pay for that convenience.



First all, determine what you need. Do you plan on taking anybody with you? How many trips do you plan on taking? Are you going to go to places that have higher points to book? Here is a link to a points chart (it’s from 2020, but it will give you a good idea).

I usually recommend a 7000 point platinum 2 bedroom or similar deed. If it’s just you and your wife, it will give you the flexibility to take a couple of trips. If you are only interested in prime time/full week/ weekend trips, this is the way to go. If you want to go only on a trip or two/in studios/weekdays, a 4800 point platinum 1 bedroom will work.

We bought a 7000 point deed thinking it would be enough and after a couple of years, we bought more (all resale). In fact, we have already burned through 2022’s points and had to borrow from 2023 to get the trip we wanted. (2 2 bedrooms for 9 days at Ocean Oak).

Good luck! You’ve come to the right place to get info!


----------



## ppetrillo18 (Jan 9, 2022)

We usually spend one week down in seabrook island south carolina (coast of Charleston) each year. No HGVC down there other than the Charleston resort but that is in the city. So only really looking for one week a year for a while. Trips in the US and once every couple years a trip internationally to Europe or Caribbean. Two older teenage kids (15 and 18 so they will typically come and maybe bring a friend). That's the plan for a good 5-10 years.


----------



## ChiefIlliniwek (Jan 9, 2022)

ppetrillo18 said:


> Yeah, I sent mine out for a Wed 1/5 delivery and I have proof of delivery. I put the 20% down payment on a new Hilton Honors credit card. Should be interesting to see how long it takes to get a refund. What if I don't hear anything after 45 days? What is my recourse?
> 
> Also, my wife and I are still interested in the HGVC timeshare concept and interested in resale opportunities. We are new to this. What are best steps to research and find resale opportunities on the market. We are thinking about a platinum week (4800 points a year). We were set to do Las Palmeras for 3400 points (Gold) for $21k with $1269 total maintenance fee/yr. but I think the way we vacation we would want the more premium time periods that platinum offers and would be willing to pay for that convenience.



I’ve seen 3400 point contracts for Tuscany Village going for $30 on eBay.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 9, 2022)

ppetrillo18 said:


> Yeah, I sent mine out for a Wed 1/5 delivery and I have proof of delivery. I put the 20% down payment on a new Hilton Honors credit card. Should be interesting to see how long it takes to get a refund. What if I don't hear anything after 45 days? What is my recourse?
> 
> Also, my wife and I are still interested in the HGVC timeshare concept and interested in resale opportunities. We are new to this. What are best steps to research and find resale opportunities on the market. We are thinking about a platinum week (4800 points a year). We were set to do Las Palmeras for 3400 points (Gold) for $21k with $1269 total maintenance fee/yr. but I think the way we vacation we would want the more premium time periods that platinum offers and would be willing to pay for that convenience.




Assuming you did everything correctly (and timely) then you should have a full refund by February 20th.  I highly doubt you will have any issues with your refund request, but if you do then you will need to send a copy of your rescission paperwork to the Atty. General's office (Consumer Protection Division) and they will run with it......

Chances are real good you'll be taken care of prior to February 20th, and you won't need to pursue any further action......

Best of luck!



.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 10, 2022)

Shaw said:


> We checked the credit card we put the deposit on today and got a full refund. We didn’t get any other notification.


@Shaw We hope your rescission and deposit refund were successful. To track TUG rescission savings, mind sharing how much you saved with rescission? As half of tuggers initially bought developer/retail TS, there is no shame.


----------



## kbg21 (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello everyone,
Update regarding my rescission. My letter was received by them on Jan3rd but so far haven't heard anything and haven't received the refund. But there is still time for the 45days according to the contract so keeping fingers crossed. 
I am also looking at buying resale for around 5000-7000 points annual. For now looking at FB groups and this forum. Any other resources to buy resale? 
Thank you


----------



## GT75 (Jan 12, 2022)

kbg21 said:


> For now looking at FB groups and this forum. Any other resources to buy resale?
> Thank you


TUG marketplace and recommended HGVC resale brokers.


----------



## dsmtrvlr (Jan 14, 2022)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Assuming you did everything correctly (and timely) then you should have a full refund by February 20th.  I highly doubt you will have any issues with your refund request, but if you do then you will need to send a copy of your rescission paperwork to the Atty. General's office (Consumer Protection Division) and they will run with it......
> 
> Chances are real good you'll be taken care of prior to February 20th, and you won't need to pursue any further action......
> 
> ...


New to the forums. Is there a recommended recession letter? I feel kind of silly but we just signed ok thru HGV for a biennial TS -be at King’s Land for 20k, $1345 MF and 4800pts every even year. They gave use 15k bonus pts since we paid cash. We are still well within recession period. 
I was all against it thinking it was worthless. Then I realized there are definitely some benefits. And honestly if we used it even if I could sell it for $1500 down the road and we got the use out of our points and saved a little or it got us to travel outside of where we maybe would have otherwise, then it would be worth it.
So I guess I’m going back and forth. I def overpaid since it’s retail based on what I’ve seen online. I was pretty firm that we weren’t going to sign b4 the trip because I was thinking old school timeshare and we like to travel to new places.
So … recommendations? Am I a fool not to cancel given the cost? Can i find something  cheaper or similar through resale or in a few years? I bought on a whim because I figured to buy the same thing in a few years retail would be more expensive than today. I’m still well within recision. So could do either. What would you all recommend to a newbie like me? We like to travel and take at least 2x weeklong trips. Like the idea of being able to bring friends or ‘donate’ a stay to nonprofit groups I’m part of. Any recs from the more experienced?


----------



## dayooper (Jan 14, 2022)

dsmtrvlr said:


> New to the forums. Is there a recommended recession letter? I feel kind of silly but we just signed ok thru HGV for a biennial TS -be at King’s Land for 20k, $1345 MF and 4800pts every even year. They gave use 15k bonus pts since we paid cash. We are still well within recession period.
> I was all against it thinking it was worthless. Then I realized there are definitely some benefits. And honestly if we used it even if I could sell it for $1500 down the road and we got the use out of our points and saved a little or it got us to travel outside of where we maybe would have otherwise, then it would be worth it.
> So I guess I’m going back and forth. I def overpaid since it’s retail based on what I’ve seen online. I was pretty firm that we weren’t going to sign b4 the trip because I was thinking old school timeshare and we like to travel to new places.
> So … recommendations? Am I a fool not to cancel given the cost? Can i find something  cheaper or similar through resale or in a few years? I bought on a whim because I figured to buy the same thing in a few years retail would be more expensive than today. I’m still well within recision. So could do either. What would you all recommend to a newbie like me? We like to travel and take at least 2x weeklong trips. Like the idea of being able to bring friends or ‘donate’ a stay to nonprofit groups I’m part of. Any recs from the more experienced?



 Rescind! You can get a much better deal with a much better MF point on the resale market. You can get a great platinum 2 bedroom in Vegas with a great MF for around $8000 all in. If you want a larger point deed, you can get a Kingsland 14,400 point deed all in for a few grand less than your current purchase. You can get an even better deal if you are patient enough. (All in is the total cost of the deed, deed prep, transfer and enrollment).

Personally, I love the HGVC system. It’s very flexible and user friendly. We love the large accommodations and we have never been disappointed in the level of quality when we arrive.


----------



## Lodemia (Jan 14, 2022)

dsmtrvlr said:


> New to the forums. Is there a recommended recession letter? I feel kind of silly but we just signed ok thru HGV for a biennial TS -be at King’s Land for 20k, $1345 MF and 4800pts every even year. They gave use 15k bonus pts since we paid cash. We are still well within recession period.
> I was all against it thinking it was worthless. Then I realized there are definitely some benefits. And honestly if we used it even if I could sell it for $1500 down the road and we got the use out of our points and saved a little or it got us to travel outside of where we maybe would have otherwise, then it would be worth it.
> So I guess I’m going back and forth. I def overpaid since it’s retail based on what I’ve seen online. I was pretty firm that we weren’t going to sign b4 the trip because I was thinking old school timeshare and we like to travel to new places.
> So … recommendations? Am I a fool not to cancel given the cost? Can i find something  cheaper or similar through resale or in a few years? I bought on a whim because I figured to buy the same thing in a few years retail would be more expensive than today. I’m still well within recision. So could do either. What would you all recommend to a newbie like me? We like to travel and take at least 2x weeklong trips. Like the idea of being able to bring friends or ‘donate’ a stay to nonprofit groups I’m part of. Any recs from the more experienced?


Rescind, Relax, Research.  Welcome to TUG.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 14, 2022)

dsmtrvlr said:


> So … recommendations?


Welcome to TUG!!! 

I also recommend that you rescind immediately.    You overpaid big time.    Resale is much cheaper.    I actually purchased one of those 14,400 pts 2BR premier KL annual resale several years ago for $15K.    Some have purchased more recently for even less.    You can even get better deals with fewer initial points by shopping around.    But the first thing to do is rescind.    After that is handled, then you will have plenty of time to investigate resale and ask questions.   We have a great group of TUG members, all willing to help (and we are trying to sell you something) answer your questions.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 14, 2022)

dsmtrvlr said:


> New to the forums. Is there a recommended recession letter? I feel kind of silly but we just signed ok thru HGV for a biennial TS -be at King’s Land for 20k, $1345 MF and 4800pts every even year. They gave use 15k bonus pts since we paid cash. We are still well within recession period.
> I was all against it thinking it was worthless. Then I realized there are definitely some benefits. And honestly if we used it even if I could sell it for $1500 down the road and we got the use out of our points and saved a little or it got us to travel outside of where we maybe would have otherwise, then it would be worth it.
> So I guess I’m going back and forth. I def overpaid since it’s retail based on what I’ve seen online. I was pretty firm that we weren’t going to sign b4 the trip because I was thinking old school timeshare and we like to travel to new places.
> So … recommendations? Am I a fool not to cancel given the cost? Can i find something  cheaper or similar through resale or in a few years? I bought on a whim because I figured to buy the same thing in a few years retail would be more expensive than today. I’m still well within recision. So could do either. What would you all recommend to a newbie like me? We like to travel and take at least 2x weeklong trips. Like the idea of being able to bring friends or ‘donate’ a stay to nonprofit groups I’m part of. Any recs from the more experienced?




Simply tell them that you are exercising your Right of Rescission on Contract # _____ dated January ____, 2022 and would like to cancel with 100% refund.

Send it USPS Certified Mail and retain a postmarked copy of your mailing receipt.

GREAT MOVE to rescind as you can save yourself thousands of dollars buying resale.  You work hard for your money so protect your assets!

Do give serious thought of spending $15 and become a member of TUG.  It will be the best $15 you will ever spend!

Best of luck and welcome to TUG.



.


----------



## dsmtrvlr (Jan 15, 2022)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Simply tell them that you are exercising your Right of Rescission on Contract # _____ dated January ____, 2022 and would like to cancel with 100% refund.
> 
> Send it USPS Certified Mail and retain a postmarked copy of your mailing receipt.
> 
> ...


H


TheTimeTraveler said:


> Simply tell them that you are exercising your Right of Rescission on Contract # _____ dated January ____, 2022 and would like to cancel with 100% refund.
> 
> Send it USPS Certified Mail and retain a postmarked copy of your mailing receipt.
> 
> ...


how do I do that? And is there an app? I’m seriously considering a resale timeshare. And want to do more research for sure.


----------



## dsmtrvlr (Jan 15, 2022)

I


TheTimeTraveler said:


> Simply tell them that you are exercising your Right of Rescission on Contract # _____ dated January ____, 2022 and would like to cancel with 100% refund.
> 
> Send it USPS Certified Mail and retain a postmarked copy of your mailing receipt.
> 
> ...


 just mailed it from the post office. Return receipt requested certified mail. The address on the contract said to fax, mail, deliver in person or via telegram ( is that even a thing still??). It’s going to seller c/o Hilton grand vacations  Arb: contract services - recission - 
1811 Ala Moana Boulevard, 33rd floor 
Honolulu, HI 96815.

is there anywhere else I need to send? This is what was noted as the mailing address on the page of the purchase agreement regarding the right of recession. Wanting to cross my t’s and dot my i’s here.

anythjng else I should do?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 15, 2022)

Hopefully you had any purchaser (if any beside yourself) who signed the original contract also sign the rescission agreement before mailing it out.....   Assuming you did then all you need to do is sit back and relax.

Hilton doesn't need to provide notification of receipt, but they do need to act on it by State law.  It may take as long as 45 days for them to provide a refund (but it is usually faster).

Now take your time to study up on TUG and figure if you want to go the resale route (which will save you some big bucks).

Go celebrate your rescission. 


.


----------



## Gunfighter (Jan 15, 2022)

kbg21 said:


> For now looking at FB groups and this forum. Any other resources to buy resale?
> Thank you



Redweek has a good selection of HGVC resales, many from reputable resale brokers. Below is a list of timeshare broker websites to get an idea of pricing and available inventory.

sellingtimeshares.net
timesharebrokersales.com
timesharebrokersmls.com


----------



## kbg21 (Jan 15, 2022)

Gunfighter said:


> Redweek has a good selection of HGVC resales, many from reputable resale brokers. Below is a list of timeshare broker websites to get an idea of pricing and available inventory.
> 
> sellingtimeshares.net
> timesharebrokersales.com
> timesharebrokersmls.com


Thank you! Doing my share of research now. Once I get the refund from HGVC will decide on a suitable resale purchase.


----------



## GT75 (Jan 16, 2022)

kbg21 said:


> Once I get the refund from HGVC will decide on a suitable resale purchase.


Taking your time and doing the research is my suggestion before you make another purchase.   Resales will be around.


----------



## kbg21 (Jan 18, 2022)

Hello everyone,

I reached out to Jari Alvarez's office and was able to speak to his assistant. She acknowledged receiving my rescission letter and that my refund will be processed within 20days. 
Once again thanks a ton to this forum for all the information. 

Cheers!


----------



## kbg21 (Jan 20, 2022)

kbg21 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I reached out to Jari Alvarez's office and was able to speak to his assistant. She acknowledged receiving my rescission letter and that my refund will be processed within 20days.
> Once again thanks a ton to this forum for all the information.
> ...


Update:
Received my refund today!


----------



## dsmtrvlr (Jan 27, 2022)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Hopefully you had any purchaser (if any beside yourself) who signed the original contract also sign the rescission agreement before mailing it out.....   Assuming you did then all you need to do is sit back and relax.
> 
> Hilton doesn't need to provide notification of receipt, but they do need to act on it by State law.  It may take as long as 45 days for them to provide a refund (but it is usually faster).
> 
> ...


Hi! We sent in the recession and it's been received per the tracking we had on it. The contract says within 15 days they have to cancel the contract and return the funds. I know we still have a few days, yet I'm getting nervous I guess that we haven't received the refund or heard anything. It sounds like that's typical though? I noticed they haven't charged anything else to my card. And they were going to do another charge a few days later so we would have officially put 20% down and then we were going to pay the rest by the end of Feb. 

At what point should I reach out, or at what point do I know that it's done and rescinded officially other than receiving my refund (if that happens) -- like, if we were continuing with the purchase, would they have sent me any more information?

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 27, 2022)

dsmtrvlr said:


> Hi! We sent in the recession and it's been received per the tracking we had on it. The contract says within 15 days they have to cancel the contract and return the funds. I know we still have a few days, yet I'm getting nervous I guess that we haven't received the refund or heard anything. It sounds like that's typical though? I noticed they haven't charged anything else to my card. And they were going to do another charge a few days later so we would have officially put 20% down and then we were going to pay the rest by the end of Feb.
> 
> At what point should I reach out, or at what point do I know that it's done and rescinded officially other than receiving my refund (if that happens) -- like, if we were continuing with the purchase, would they have sent me any more information?
> 
> ...





Right now you have nothing to worry about.  If you don't receive your refund by the end of February then that will be an issue.  

You now know that they have your rescission and they won't risk violating State Rescission Law.  They need not notify you of receipt of your rescission, but they do need to act on it so just be patient while they do their thing.  As posted previously allow up to 45 days.

DO NOT reach out to them as they may try to cut another deal with you or delay your refund.

Meanwhile, think about investing $15 and become a member of TUG.  It will be the best $15 you ever spend!




.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jan 27, 2022)

kbg21 said:


> Thank you! Doing my share of research now. Once I get the refund from HGVC will decide on a suitable resale purchase.



Congrats on getting your refund!

Most tuggers will suggest you buy Platinum season. The reason is the the MF (maint fee) is the same for a unit size (i.e. 2br) regardless of the season. So a 5000 point gold 2br package has the same MF as the 7000 point plat 2br package which has the same MF as a 3500 point silver 2br package (at the same resort).  And some "plus" units have more points but are harder to find.  So you can understand why gold units are not worth much resale, and silver is difficult to even give away.  But even plat resale is far cheaper than buying from the developer (you lose elite privs which are not worth it to most of us).

There is a 4800 point 1br plat package that will have a smaller MF than a 2br gold package.  4800 points vs 5000 and a lower MF.  You get the idea. Buy plat!

There are some excellent trusted resellers if you don't want to deal with ebay. Search this forum for that - and also look for the post that compares the best points vs MFs locations.  Unless you are trying to gain a home resort advantage at a hard to get place (like Myrtle Beach in the summer or Hawaii) then points are points if going to easy to book locations.


----------



## Grammarhero (Mar 7, 2022)

Shaw said:


> We checked the credit card we put the deposit on today and got a full refund. We didn’t get any other notification.


@Shaw We hope you are well and healthy. We also hope your rescission and deposit refund went well. Mind sharing how much you'd save with rescission? As half tuggers first bought retail/developer TS, there is no shaming.


----------



## genzinstructor (Jan 7, 2023)

Hi all, do any of you have the email or phone number of Jari Alvarez or their assistant by any chance? I have been struggling to find it. I believe I sent out my recission letter in the appropriate timeframe but I have no idea how to confirm anything. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## genzinstructor (Jan 7, 2023)

kbg21 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I reached out to Jari Alvarez's office and was able to speak to his assistant. She acknowledged receiving my rescission letter and that my refund will be processed within 20days.
> Once again thanks a ton to this forum for all the information.
> ...


How did you reach out? Any tips or advice would be helpful. I cant find an email or phone number. I feel so lost.


----------

